# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Attention: New Suggestion thread for "The Task Of The Year"

## Lang

I didn't see a suggestion thread for "The Task Of The Year". So I decided to take a giant step and make one? *Shrugs* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With 2020 just around the corner. Actually, in a few days until the next Year! We need your help with suggestions for the TOTY 2020. 
I know that people are busy with their personal lives but, if we somehow work together for what we truly want to see in "Tasks of the Year" tasks, then now is time to do so. 
It may be a delay maybe a couple of days.
Suggest 6-7 tasks, all of which share a common theme. You can choose whatever theme you desire, no need to follow the theme from other users, but keep your 6-7 tasks within a theme/topic.
Each task should be a bit more involved than normal Tasks of the Month - they should each be a few steps/actions long, and demonstrate a strong awareness and control of the dream.
For inspiration, you can check some of our previous TOTY's.

*Dreamers: Assemble!*

----------


## 9sk

Its western time!

1. Challenge someone to a QuickDraw
2. Engage in a shootout
3. Round up the rodeo with some bulls
4. Capture an outlaw
5. Be a tumbleweed and see the town
6. Order milk in a bar
7. Show the people the newest steampunk invention and try to sell it to them 
8. Become the sheriff of the town

----------


## dolphin

*Theme: Water*

*Water Park*
-go to a water park
-go down a water slide
-go into a hot tub

*Snowy Mountain*
-go to a snowy mountain
-go down a snowy slope using skis, snowboard, sled, or disk
-explore an ice cave

*Weather*
-make it rain
-make it snow
-make it foggy

*Ocean Surface*
-go to the ocean surface
-surf a wave to a beach
-ride a jet ski on the ocean

*Under the Ocean*
-go under the ocean
-transform into an ocean creature
-go to a shipwreck and find a treasure chest and see what's inside

*River Rapids*
-go to some river rapids
-go on a raft down river rapids
-go on a raft down a waterfall

*Lake*
-go to a lake
-go fishing and reel up something from the lake
-drink a tasty beverage

----------


## 9sk

I see someone hasn’t been watching Weathering With you, how about making rain go away

----------


## Lang

Those are all decent suggestions for Task of the Month, but they seem a little too simple/vague for Task of the Year. Again, I recommend looking at some of the previous TOTY's.  We're looking for something more like this.: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ar-2017-a.html

I guess will give one or two more days before the voting booth will open. Sorry, guys, it's going to be a little late.

----------


## dolphin

*Theme: Rescuing people*

*space UFO*-Somebody in a flying saucer in outer space has been abducted by aliens. Rescue them from the flying saucer, banish or destroy it, and return the person to their home.

*ocean boat*- Somebody is on a sinking boat and dropped their waterproof camera in an area where there are hungry sharks nearby. Fix their boat or summon a new boat for them, go to the bottom of the ocean to retrieve their camera, and give it back to them.

*desert car*-Somebody's car broke down on a road in a desert. Find them, get their car running, ask them where they were going, and use any means necessary to to get both them and their new car there.

*city fire*-Somebody is trapped in a burning building. Rescue them and take them to their family waiting outside. Put out the fire and fix the building.

*jungle*-Somebody exploring a jungle for to study jaguars has been tied up by natives. Free them, escape the natives and help them to find a jaguar for them to study. Summon a helicopter and pilot for them so they have an easy way to get home.

*snowy mountain cave*-Somebody who was on a hike is being held in the hand of a hungry abominable snow monster. Find the cave on the snowy mountain where the monster is, and free the hiker from the monster. Escape from the cave and use any means necessary to close the entrance to trap the monster. Take the rescued to the top of the mountain so they can enjoy the view.

*river rapids*-Somebody lost in a forest has fallen into a raging river which is headed towards a big waterfall. Save the person before they die and reunite the person with the friends they were separated from.

----------


## Lang

Feel free to suggest more stuff!

----------


## 9sk

Theme: The Hook (the event that makes your story exciting)

- En media res: start your dream off by saying, how did it come to be this way or even I bet youre wondering how I ended up in this situation, then explain how it occurred!

- Action movie: start off your dream by throwing a Grenade behind you and walking forward while putting on sunglasses. You decide what happens next.

- Murder mystery: see someone killed in cold blood and fail to catch the killer... initially. Will the clues be enough to deduce who it is?

- Comedy: have your classic dream where you show up to school naked and embarrassed... but then have a laugh track playing! Try to have fun with breaking the fourth wall, purposefully creating embarrassing and silly situations to overcome your fears

- Horror movie: a monster is creeping up behind you. But surprise, youre the real monster! How will this turn of events result?

- romance Drama: have a couple break up. Try to piece together the problem and fix it with a romantic ending.

- science fiction: begin with a classic narration, in a world ruled by (dictatorship/robot/aliens...) someone will stop them. Then you try to defeat that someone or something ruling the world

- movie trailer: start off with a big BWAA and have the screen say coming this summer, and then improvise a movie concept off of it showing clips and snippet

----------


## Lang

The Voting Booth is up!! Happy Voting!!! Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-non...ar-2021-a.html~Lang.

----------

